# help with brakes



## l.v.99ga16 (Jul 29, 2003)

got a 99 sentra gxe and it souonds like the front driver side brakes squeal and sometimes sound like it grinding which i can feel in the pedal, i have since changed the rotors(they needed to be changed anyway) but the noise came back after a few days, the brake pads are only a few months old(hawk hps).

the question is the pads didn't come with shims for the back of the pad could this be the problem, also i forgot to pickup some brake anti-squeal, would these cause the problem

also another quick question when i changed the brake pads a few times ago i didn't pay attention to where the wear sensor on the pads faced, mine are on the inside with the sensor towards the rear of car is this right??

any help appreciated


----------

